# Channellocks 369CRFT or 349 WIREMASTER



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

Go knipex!


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

Josue said:


> I´m trying to decide between the Channellocks 369CRFT or 349 WIREMASTER. Can somebody give me advise. Mabey I can buy some klein 213. I don´t know
> Thanks


Channellock makes quality, made in the USA pliers. The choice between the 2 models you suggested depends mostly on your need for the crimper and your personal preference. I carried the 369's for about 8 months (until I lost them) and never used the crimper once. But they were good pliers.

I now switch between a set of Ideal 30-9430 (which are nearly identical to the CL pliers) if I need the crimper, and a set of Knipex 09 08 240. (my personal favorite) for everything else.

just my 2¢


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i agree. knipex


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had the knipex for three months. I didn't like them at first but they grew on me. When I have to replace them I have no idea what I will buy.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The 349 wiremasters are good pliers. I had a pair for awhile until I lost them.

The 369's are a little light and awkward for me. And I would rather use a crimper to crimp terminals anyways. I'll stick to my Kleins though!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

emjay said:


> Channellock makes quality, made in the USA pliers...
> 
> Knipex 09 08 240.for everything else.


 I have those Knipex. They're perfekt.
Go Channellock for USA. Get the Knipex (compare www.aktoolsonline.com to Chad's). 
Every kid needs 2 lineman pliers. One for general everything use, and an Insulated one. The Insulated ones get treated with care, as the grips are your safety line. (ie. don't throw them down on the bottom of the ditch when that's where you're working).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I've had the knipex for three months...
> ...When I have to replace them...


That's funny. :laughing:
When I have to replace them... Stop it! Stop it! :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW ok thanks I´ve never tried knipex. I´ll think about it.
Where can you buy knipex linemens.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

in the US, we get them at loews...

not sure about mexico


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I buy tools at the us not at mexico. they are too bad and expensive if they are good.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> I buy tools at the us not at mexico. they are too bad and expensive if they are good.


 It is U.S.A.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

wow sorry
in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
and it aint Mexico it is
*United Mexican States*
*jaja*
*but you can call it mexico jajaja*


----------

